# Should I buy a used washer and dryer?



## cdmaze (Nov 15, 2005)

We are doing the Compact and I really want bigger laundry machines. I have a apt. style stackable that works great, drys fast, etc, but holds only about a bushel sized basket of clothes.

So, we're suppsed to be buying used, but my sister (whos quite miserly) says dont buy used here- go new, since these are some of your hardest working machines.

What do you mamas think?


----------



## Malva (Nov 2, 2005)

A lot of people sell used machines that are near new and in perfect condition (think empty-nester downsizing, people getting new ones because they don't like the look of white appliances, etc. The list is endless). I would definitely not break the compact over a washer and dryer.

You should definitely be able to buy an almost new energy star combo used that will last you forever.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

I think you should be able to find one. My brother moved into a home and he had a new high efficiency washer/dryer and he sold the one that they had been left there (though was still pretty new). His wife wanted one of the extra large capacity ones...she spent over 3 grand on the washer/dryer combo. It does about three times a normal load.

When we bought ours three years ago I bought used, but at an outlet store (Sears outlet). We call it the "sratch and dent" store







. I wanted a warranty as my mom had been through some craziness with her dryer and to repair it cost nearly as much as a new one! I bought a high efficiency front loader washer for $400, and then a nice dryer for $300. Our washer and dryer before I had gotten free from a friend, the dryer broke and we were at the point where the washer wasn't working well either....it wasn't spinning clothes out well and it would take 4 hours for a load of clothes to dry







: . I wanted the high efficiency, front loader because I knew that in the long run it would cost less...the clothes are spun out so well that our drying times are very low. Plus, it does probably 2x a normal load. I am VERY glad that I bought it from the outlet store...11 months after we got it the washer stopped turning. It was completely under warranty and it turned out that the computer board was messed up in the washer...if we had to pay for the repair ourselves the guy said it would have cost $460!!!







: If the washer had been new, it would have been $800...







: !!!







:


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a used washer and dryer in the house I bought. The dryer is from the 1960s - the same model my parents first owned. It is still running. The washer was newer, 2000?, and it's still working as well. (I rent the house now, but the tenants report no problems with the machines.)

DH inherited a used set from friends a few years ago. He/We have been using these for at least 7 years without a problem.


----------



## nonnymoose (Mar 12, 2004)

My dad bought me a mismatched set at a self-storage auction. I don't know how much he paid, but seeing as it was my dad, it wasn't much.







They worked fine until we replaced them at our convenience. There are plenty of reasons people sell w/d's that have nothing to do with their performance, as PPs have mentioned...including having them sold unwillingly, I guess!


----------



## amnda527 (Aug 6, 2006)

We bought a used set right after we got married just to save some money. Hubby just called people on craig's list and in the newspaper until we found something we liked. It took awhile because they go fast. At least that's how it is in our area! The dryer works fine, its not the prettiest thing though. The washer is very loud, and starts to dance around in the spin and rinse cycles. I don't think I will buy used again, unless we had to. But I will definetly check out the stratch and dent items at appliance stores.


----------



## NCHIN (Feb 19, 2004)

All of the homes I have bought came with Washer and Dryers. We used them until 1 of them died and then we replaced it by purchasing a set. In our case, it was the Washer every time. So if I had too, I would buy a used dryer but not a used washer. I would second that and try Sears scratch and dent store. Since K-Mart and Sears are together now, they had a tent sale at the K-Mart parking lot near my home. All scratch and dented items and the prices were great.

I am not sure if you are interested in a front loader but I walked into Sears the other day looking for a new vaccum cleaner and they had Brand New in the box Front Loaders Closeout priced HE3's for under $700.00. I cannot remember the exact amount but I want to say $650. If I did not have a set already, I would have bought them. And if your timing is right, they sometimes have free delivery.


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Keep in mind that the older the machine, the less energy efficient it is, so if your machine is old and inefficient, it may be better for the environment to buy a new (or newer, used) machine and recycle the old one.

You can calculate how much electricity an appliance uses by finding the little metal plate on the machine that lists amps and volts (it's usually the same one that lists model number), multiplying amps x volts to get watts, dividing that number by 1000 to get kilowatts, and multiplying by the number of hours the machine runs to get kilowatt-hours (kwh). (At least, I think that's how I remember it being done.







You can Google for websites that will walk you through this calculation.) Then, you can compare this to the kwh used by Energy Star machines on the government's Energy Star website.


----------



## luvmy2boys (Apr 17, 2006)

When we got married in 1995, my husband bought a used washer and dryer for $100. I have no idea how old it was, but it wasn't all that new. We had to replace the washer about 3-4 years ago (and someone handier could've probably fixed it), and the dryer is still running. I use the dryer a lot, and I had been through 1 kid in cloth dipes and was partway through the second.

Of course, you could also get something that breaks next week, so it's really hard to say. I think if I were to buy used, I'd lean more towards the basic, no-frills models without electronic components (think normal dials and push buttons, rather than touch screens). You're more likely to be able to repair stuff like that on your own than the ones with fancy features.


----------



## cdmaze (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok, ok. I know I shouldnt buy new. Off to stalk Craigs List. Oh, and convince dh to even get new ones.

He thinks ours are fine....but he's never done a load of laundry.


----------



## sebarnes (Feb 2, 2005)

We bought a used dryer about two years about for $75, and it works wonderfully. Our hand me down washing machine had been in use for over 10 years and finally started to die, and we replaced it with a used washer that is about three years old from a refurb place about two weeks ago for about $200 and so far it is working magnificently (what a run on sentence!) Around here you can get newer used ones for super cheap, so until we are in a much better money position, I have no problem getting used.


----------



## KarenEMT (Aug 10, 2002)

My best friend just got an awesome washer & dryer on Craig's list - they were only 5 yrs old, the ones the construction company put in the brand-new house, but the people wanted all new HE stuff, so they sold these.

In fact, the washer/dryer ended up being so nice that I bought their stove and another friend of mine bought their fridge. Everything is in like-new condition and so much cheaper than buying new.


----------



## CityChic (Jan 18, 2007)

My sister and BIL just bought a used washer and dryer. She loves it! They paid $300 for both and they are a year old.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

We have not had any luck buying used washers and dryers and we won't do it anymore. I'd rather buy a brand new cheapy Roper brand than spend the same money on a used one that's going to conk out in a year. Too much of a crapshoot for me.


----------



## Marcee (Jan 23, 2007)

We Bought Ours Last Year And They Are Still Running Strong. People Are Always Upgrading And Wanting Bigger And Better Things And Get Rid Of Their Perfectly Good/great Machines. We Let Them Because It Is Working Great For Me!


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

If you live near a resort area, here's something you might want to look for. We live about an hour or so from Hilton Head, where there are a bajillion time-share condos. There's a tiny, hole-in-the-wall used-appliance place about 10 minutes from my house. Their ENTIRE business consists of going into these time-shares and replacing the appliances with new ones. This is done EVERY YEAR. So, when I was in the market for a washer & dryer almost 7 years ago, we went to this place and got a w&d set (not matching but really nice) that was 1 year old for $300. They came with a 90-day warranty. The only issue I've had in the 7 years has been replacing the heating element and belt assembly in the dryer. Both still run perfectly. We're building a new house and my dh was insistent on getting ALL new appliances, but I adore my washing machine (it's programmable and has lots of cool features) and flat-out refused to give my old set up.

Hope that's helpful to someone ....


----------

